# Boom snaps on on bucket truck, man falls onto driveway



## NCTREE (May 17, 2011)

Yhis happen yesterday in Lancaster PA

Tree-Trimming Truck Snaps; Man Falls To Ground - Pennsylvania News Story - WGAL The Susquehanna Valley


----------



## tree MDS (May 17, 2011)

There has gotta be alot more to that story. Booms don't just snap like that!

Pretty sad though, looks like a safety harness might have spared the guy any harm.

I never go up without a harness these days. It's just not worth it.


----------



## alanarbor (May 17, 2011)

Looks like a pretty old altec unit. Could have been abused just a little. Hope the company has the inspection records, or they are gonna be in hot water.


----------



## DDM (May 17, 2011)

Wonder if they used there boom as a crane in the past....Or if they didnt keep it secured in transit.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 17, 2011)

*Yikes*

Looks like a metal fatigue . Hope the guy will be able to work after this accident. This going to be Osha field day for sure.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 17, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Looks like a metal fatigue . Hope the guy will be able to work after this accident. This going to be Osha field day for sure.



How can you make that determination based on the content of the article and a 2" picture? 







For all you know, it may have been a fiberglass boom. Rather than conjecturing on every subject, try to limit your comments to topics about which you have actual knowledge. And before you ask, I do own and operate a bucket truck. You may have seen this picture I posted a couple of days ago.


----------



## NCTREE (May 19, 2011)

Update: 42 year old Allen Price has died from the injuries received in the fall from the bucket truck. OSHA is investigating the incident. Sorry but thats all the info I can find.


----------



## David (saltas) (May 19, 2011)

Not to start noting 

Guido the boom is not fiberglass it is metal.

We don't have any boom like that in OZ. so I wont comment on the cause

There are nine larger pictures

Tree Trimming Accident Scene - Photos - WGAL The Susquehanna Valley

You can see that the upper tube section is no longer connected to the lower tube. The lines inside the tube look to be all intact.

The ends of the tubes appear to be square and not deformed kinda like it has been disassembled. ( not saying that is what happened)

Maybe some one who knows this machine can explain why it looks disconnected.


----------



## ducaticorse (May 19, 2011)

Altec LR50.... And it does look like a metal coupling gave out....


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 21, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Altec LR50.... And it does look like a metal coupling gave out....


 
Fiber Glass or Metal the all have metal coupling in them. Showed this to my uncle and he said it looks like metal fatigue, he works on these a lot as a inspector.


----------



## ducaticorse (May 21, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Fiber Glass or Metal the all have metal coupling in them. Showed this to my uncle and he said it looks like metal fatigue, he works on these a lot as a inspector.


 
It's pretty clear that the top female knuckle coupling assembly let go by looking at the pics.... The break is too clean too be a fiberglass fracture IMHO.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 21, 2011)

*Boom?*



ducaticorse said:


> It's pretty clear that the top female knuckle coupling assembly let go by looking at the pics.... The break is too clean too be a fiberglass fracture IMHO.


 
Every boom uses some sort of metal coupler to join the sections together, they can fail with out warning. This truck shows signs of age failure.


----------



## ducaticorse (May 21, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Every boom uses some sort of metal coupler to join the sections together, they can fail with out warning. This truck shows signs of age failure.


 
Yes, you just said the same thing 2 posts above.


----------

